# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  سوال:نحوه نصب و فعال کردن آفیس روی شیرپونت

## neda.jav

سلام اگه میشه در مورد نصب و راه اندازی آفیس روی شیرپوینت منو راهنمایی کنید.نصب آفیس تنظیمات خاصی داره باید نرم افزارو از کجا دانلود کنم.البته من تازه واردم و در حال یادگیریم 
ممنون می شم کمک کنید.

----------


## BandeKHoda

سلام
از اینجا میتونی دانلود کنی:
http://p30download.com/fa/entry/52321/


اینم آموزش نصب:
http://p30download.com/fa/entry/52330/




من هم درحال نصب هستم
راستش تو احراز هویت به مشکل برخوردم
البته این آموزش رو تازه پیدا کردم و خودم هنوز ندیدمش


موفق باشید

----------


## BandeKHoda

آموزش نصب که اشتباه بود!

کسی تونسته نصبش کنه؟

----------


## BandeKHoda

نصب شد.

اینجا میتونید آموزش نصب رو پیدا کنید:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l...ffice.15).aspx
البته کامل نیست
سطر زیر در لینک توضیح داده شده که باید در power shell سروری که OWA روش نصب میشه اجرا بشه

New-OfficeWebAppsFarm -InternalUrl "http://owa.myDomain.com" -AllowHttp


خطوط زیر باید در sharepoint Management Shell اجرا بشن
New-SPWOPIBinding -ServerName "owa" -AllowHTTP


Set-SPWOPIZone internal-http


$config = (Get-SPSecurityTokenServiceConfig)


$config.AllowOAuthOverHttp = $true


$config.Update()


$lmap = New-SPUserLicenseMapping -SecurityGroup "Domain Users" -License OfficeWebAppsEdit


$lmap | Add-SPUserLicenseMapping


Enable-SPUserLicensing

دو سطر زیر هم مجددا در Power Shell ویندوز سروری که OWA روش نصبه اجرا بشن


Set-OfficeWebAppsFarm -EditingEnabled:$true

Set-OfficeWebAppsFarm -OpenFromUrlEnabled:$true

موفق باشین

----------

